# direct to ebay pipe makers



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

are there any others than Rohan, Don Florian and Mario Grandi? A thread about these and other direct to ebay pipe makers would be great! thanks!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

interested as well


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Jake Hackert his pipes sell as fast as Boswells, he pits them up and they are usually gone in a few hours. If I remember correctly they usually cost around $100-$120, nice hand made in PA US pipes from what I have heard, I have wanted one for a while just never had the money when he had some for sale...

Here is the link to his store

Store Inventory, Smoking Pipes items in Custom Pipes by Jake Hackert store on eBay!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Jake Hackert his pipes sell as fast as Boswells, he pits them up and they are usually gone in a few hours. If I remember correctly they usually cost around $100-$120, nice hand made in PA US pipes from what I have heard, I have wanted one for a while just never had the money when he had some for sale...
> 
> Here is the link to his store
> 
> Store Inventory, Smoking Pipes items in Custom Pipes by Jake Hackert store on eBay!


Yep, I check his site almost every day. I have two, but am always looking for another one that catches my eye.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

David Jones sells his pipes on eBay


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hekthor Wiebe is an up-and-comer. I could be wrong, but I don't think he sells anywhere but here on the forum. Not much out of him lately, I think he and his wife just had a baby? But here is a link to the thread he showcases and sells his pipes in:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...00466-hwiebes-pipe-carving-update-thread.html


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I want a hwebie someday soon. One ebay guy Ive been watching is Moretti, I guess those Italians love the bay lol. Hes got some fantastic stubby pipes and I love that style. Im eyeballing a couple right now.


----------

